# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  دواء   القلب

## ابو همام

*ذهب  رجل  الى  سفيان  الثورى   وقال  له :
ياسفيان  فقد  ابتليت  بمرض  فى قلبى  فصف  لى  دواءآ
قال  له  سفيان  "   عليك  بعروق   الاخلاص    وورق  الصبر    وعصير    التواضع      ضع  هذا  كله  فى  إناء   التقوى  وصب  عليه  ماء  الخشيه   واوقد  عليه نار   الحزن  "اى المعصيه"  وصفيه بمصفاة  المراقبه   وتنا وله  بكف  الصدق  وأشربه  من كأس   اﻻستغفار    وتمضمض    بالورع   وابتعد  عن  الحرص  والطمع   تشفى  بإذن  الله  من مرضك "
                        	*

----------

